# Toyota and Minute Mount



## damguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi everyone I'm new here and could use your help. I want to buy a used 6.5' Fisher Minute Mount and put it on my truck. I have a 2002 Tacoma 4X4 V6 A/T. I plan to get the Timbrens fpr the front and have already installed Bilsteins this past Summer. Does anyone know if you can get push plates and other installation hardware for my year truck from Fisher? This will be for personal use with maybe a few neighbors too but nothing commercial. I'd appreciate comments, info on parts sources etc. Thanks in advance!

Damguy


----------



## pmilea (Feb 18, 2005)

*Your question on Fisher plow*

Hi ,
I have a 97 Tacoma with a Fisher 6'6" plow . I just purchased an 02 Tacoma and I went to the fisher website and they have a "plow finder" . I compared the two and the suggested hardware was identical . I plan to swap the plow as soon as I pick up my new truck. Go to their site and put your truck in and it will show you what you need . 
I have a question for you ,you mentioned both Bilsteins and Timbrens . I am guesssing that Timbrens are some sort of front end hardware and would like info on both of these items .What are they ? My 97 Tacoma was sagging even with new shocks and I want to be sure that doesnt happen with my 02 .

please respond to [email protected]

Thanks,Paul Milea


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

pmilea said:


> Hi ,
> I have a 97 Tacoma with a Fisher 6'6" plow . I just purchased an 02 Tacoma and I went to the fisher website and they have a "plow finder" . I compared the two and the suggested hardware was identical . I plan to swap the plow as soon as I pick up my new truck. Go to their site and put your truck in and it will show you what you need .
> I have a question for you ,you mentioned both Bilsteins and Timbrens . I am guesssing that Timbrens are some sort of front end hardware and would like info on both of these items .What are they ? My 97 Tacoma was sagging even with new shocks and I want to be sure that doesnt happen with my 02 .
> 
> ...


Please check the electricals on the unit and truck. I know that the 6'9" minute mount fit a 97-2000 tacoma but after 2001 (I believe) both the push plates and electricals were different


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

The pushplates were the same, Fisher did rework the design but either moel will work. The Tacoma frame did not change.

The electrical for lights did change (Fisher now uses the Iso module) but the old relay system could be worked in.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*iso module?*

i was looking a plow on ebay the seller said all it needed was an iso module with main harness (short for isolation module i believe).. wanna explain to me what that is


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

It a box of solid state electronics that replaces the relays that would switch between plow and truck lights. BEfore this they used to have a real switch to do it.

It really does not isolate the plow wiring from the trucks, but switches the lights and control of the plow when the harnesses are plugged in.


----------

